# how many times to kitten poo a day?



## o3osaraho3o (Oct 8, 2019)

My BSH 4 months old kitten used to poo once a day, always after having breakfast between 9:00-9:30 am.

This somehow changed a few weeks ago that he would go for poo once or twice a day at anytime randomly.

The poo shape and colour and everything look normal but just wanted to ask (as Im new and total beginner)
if that's normal for kittens to change and increase their poo times as they grow

I haven't changed the amount of food he eats. Its given the same exact amount so was just curious haha I know this probably isn't something to be seriously concerned about.
But would be great if you guys share what you know and how your cats are


----------



## o3osaraho3o (Oct 8, 2019)

ah and also another thing, do you guys wipe cat's bum after the poo?

I didn't for the first few weeks but he likes to come up on my bed and sits on the pillow, which sometimes left nice brown marks everywhere lol

so I tend to wipe his bum gently (more like tapping) after he use the litter for poo, would that be too stressful to him?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

What's his diet?

Excessive poop means he's not digesting his food, as does poop that is soft and getting smeared on his bottom. I don't think two poops a day is unusual for a kitten, but since up until now he was only going once and if it's so soft it's getting smeared on his bottom there is definitely something going on.

Stools should be firm and formed two or three tootsie roll shaped pieces, that shouldn't leave residue on him.


----------



## o3osaraho3o (Oct 8, 2019)

lorilu said:


> What's his diet?
> 
> Excessive poop means he's not digesting his food, as does poop that is soft and getting smeared on his bottom. I don't think two poops a day is unusual for a kitten, but since up until now he was only going once and if it's so soft it's getting smeared on his bottom there is definitely something going on.
> 
> Stools should be firm and formed two or three tootsie roll shaped pieces, that shouldn't leave residue on him.


Hey thanks for the advise
Stools aren't soft. It looks the same as before. They are firm, with shapes you described. I was more talking about wee tiny almost like powdery bits on that anus area which happens sometimes. It's hard to describe but I wouldn't call it as residue..


----------



## Tetley&Kenco (Aug 21, 2019)

My 5 month old BSHs poop about 2-4 times per day!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Tetley&Kenco said:


> My 5 month old BSHs poop about 2-4 times per day!


FOUR TIMES!!!:Jawdrop


----------



## Tetley&Kenco (Aug 21, 2019)

SbanR said:


> FOUR TIMES!!!:Jawdrop


I hadn't realised that's a lot, just thought it was normal!!! They both do it that often!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barney is 11 months old and he tends to go once a day. He doesn't stick to a set time, he's quite unpredictable


----------



## Tetley&Kenco (Aug 21, 2019)

In the last 24 hours there’s been a total of 6 poops, so I’m assuming 3 each which is about average for them

Are mine excessive poopers????


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

It could mean you are over feeding him and maybe not the best food, he may be producing more waste if there's grains or vegetable products in his diet. Many supermarket cat foods are not great, what do you feed him at the moment? Also make sure he is up to date with being wormed. He should be cleaning his own bum and not leaving stains anywhere.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

^ I agree with @Treaclesmum . It could be down to diet. Barney is on a high protein diet. He gets a little bit of junk each day in the way of purina wet food and some dry overnight (although we only feed high protein, grain free)


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Tetley&Kenco said:


> I hadn't realised that's a lot, just thought it was normal!!! They both do it that often!


4 times a day at 5 mths old is rather excessive. My kittens always pooed twice a day until they got to about 9 or 10 months old and then it became once a day.


----------



## Tetley&Kenco (Aug 21, 2019)

chillminx said:


> 4 times a day at 5 mths old is rather excessive. My kittens always pooed twice a day until they got to about 9 or 10 months old and then it became once a day.


I hope mine reduce down to once a day! Since I got them at 14 weeks they've always pooed 2-4 times a day each! They are wormed, on Felix kitten as good as it looks with one meal of Lily's kitchen a day and being weaned on to Bozita currently (slowly because Kenco has a really sensitive tummy). Maybe once on higher quantities of Bozita they'll poo less?!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Tetley&Kenco - Felix AGAIL contains a high percentage of vegetable protein (the manufacturers refused to give the exact percentage when I asked them a few years ago) which cats can't digest as they lack the right enzyme. In many cats on this diet it results in more bulky, softer poos, and I guess it could mean more frequent poos as well. .

I have only tried my cats with Bozita tetrapacks a long time ago, not the tinned Bozita, which is a different recipe. Mine didn't get on with the Bozita tetrapacks, but I have heard good things about the Bozita canned food.


----------



## Tetley&Kenco (Aug 21, 2019)

chillminx said:


> @Tetley&Kenco - Felix AGAIL contains a high percentage of vegetable protein (the manufacturers refused to give the exact percentage when I asked them a few years ago) which cats can't digest as they lack the right enzyme. In many cats on this diet it results in more bulky, softer poos, and I guess it could mean more frequent poos as well. .
> 
> I have only tried my cats with Bozita tetrapacks a long time ago, not the tinned Bozita, which is a different recipe. Mine didn't get on with the Bozita tetrapacks, but I have heard good things about the Bozita canned food.


When I feed only the Felix kitten AGAIL they have perfect poos, the more of the other foods I put in their day the softer the poos get! I have accidentally bought the adult AGAIL as well as the standard Felix kitten and they both caused diarrhoea! I don't know what it is about the kitten AGAIL but it makes their tummies the happiest! So far they seem to get on well with Bozita Tetrapaks as long as they don't get more than a third of a pack each a day, I'm slowly weaning it up and the AGAIL down


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I tried Bozita tins a few years ago, but my cats didn't like it. It's like minced meat in gravy, very sloppy. It's a texture which should be good for kittens or any cat who likes soft manageable food, but mine turned their furry noses up! Hope yours enjoy it though!


----------



## Tetley&Kenco (Aug 21, 2019)

Treaclesmum said:


> I tried Bozita tins a few years ago, but my cats didn't like it. It's like minced meat in gravy, very sloppy. It's a texture which should be good for kittens or any cat who likes soft manageable food, but mine turned their furry noses up! Hope yours enjoy it though!


I bought the trial packs, the Tetrapaks are chunks of meat in sauce or jelly rather than minced meat, they prefer the jelly ones so I've bulk bought that  the sauce ones are like gravy I agree!


----------



## o3osaraho3o (Oct 8, 2019)

Treaclesmum said:


> It could mean you are over feeding him and maybe not the best food, he may be producing more waste if there's grains or vegetable products in his diet. Many supermarket cat foods are not great, what do you feed him at the moment? Also make sure he is up to date with being wormed. He should be cleaning his own bum and not leaving stains anywhere.


Hey thanks for the advice 
I dont buy supermarket food for him. Currently feeding him with animonda carny, applaws, thrive chicken etc always been feeding him with the food the breeder used to feed him

I dont think im overfeeding him as i am giving him exactly as the breeder told me too, which is about 210g wet food four times a day plus some dry food in the food toy he can graze when he wants. And he never exceeds the amount he eats. He can control himself that he would stop eating when he is full.
He is dewormed as well. He is cleaning himself but it would be a while later after finishing running about the whole house and sitting everywhere he goes haha


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@o3osaraho3o - do mean you're feeding him 210 grams of wet food four times a day [840 grams a day] + some dry food? Which would be a huge amount for a 5 mth old kitten to eat in a day.

Or d'you mean you're feeding him 210 grams of wet food divided into 4 meals a day (i.e. 52 grams each meal ) plus some dry?

210 grams of wet food a day is about half what my girls were eating as 5 month old kittens. They ate about 350 to 450 grams a day of wet food. But they didn't have any dry food though.

If your kitten is eating only 210 grams of wet food then probably about half his diet is dry food, which means he is getting a lot of carbs in his diet, in the form of grains or potato, and this will be bulking up his stool and making his bowel more active, hence the frequent poos.


----------



## Tetley&Kenco (Aug 21, 2019)

chillminx said:


> *They ate about 350 to 400 grams a day of wet food.*.


This is interesting to know, mine are 5.5 months and get 400-450grams wet food a day, no dry, and I've been wondering if it's too much or too little, but it must be roughly right! I've been counting poos the last three days and they're having 2-3 each per day. Not had 4 in a day for a while!


----------



## o3osaraho3o (Oct 8, 2019)

chillminx said:


> @o3osaraho3o - do mean you're feeding him 210 grams of wet food four times a day [840 grams a day] + some dry food? Which would be a huge amount for a 5 mth old kitten to eat in a day.
> 
> Or d'you mean you're feeding him 210 grams of wet food divided into 4 meals a day (i.e. 52 grams each meal ) plus some dry?
> 
> ...


Yeah 210 g divided into four times a day.
Well.. even if I give him more than that, once he thinks he is full, he would stop eating. He always leaves some left and when sometimes he eats most of it, then we tend to give him another spoonful of food on the bowl. But it doesnt mean he doesnt like the food I give him. He is just not a greedy boy when it comes to food and good at controlling himself which both the breeder and me are thinking.

He likes to nibble some dry foods too but not too much as well about 70g a day i would say?

But hes gaining weight nicely, already about 3 kg but without getting fat.

Im just increasing the amount of food about 10% by the time he starts emptying the meal. So I wouldnt want to say theres a problem about feeding him...


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

30g would be the max dry I would give Barney. It's very calorific


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Just to add. I would estimate Barney eats about 200g wet food a day. He won't eat anymore than that. Hes quite slim, athletic and very active at 11 months


----------



## o3osaraho3o (Oct 8, 2019)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Just to add. I would estimate Barmney eats about 200g wet food a day. He won't eat anymore than that. Hes quite slim, athletic and very active at 11 months


Thanks for sharing! Seeing your post that you are feeding Barmney 200g gives me a bit of comfort haha think the amount of food kittens should eat really depend on the breed type, food type, their own metabolic activity and physical changes etc. My boy is perfectly fine with the amount he eats. He never cries out for more.

The breeder actually recommended me to leave him 120 g dry food a day haha I reduced it down to 70g and left them in the food toy which is a bit challenging to him. although he's clever enough to figure it out soon and managing to eat some. I know dry food is not good compared to wet food but personally think it can be a good thing to make my boy think and make him use paws, reducing boredom and giving more of hunting pleasure.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

There are a lot of people against dry food completely, and I have to say they are right based on what you would expect cats to eat in the wild, but if can be convenient and puzzle feeders or hiding dry food in places is a good way of promoting hunting.


----------

